
A Nobel-Winning Economist Goes to Burning Man - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/05/upshot/paul-romer-burning-man-nobel-economist.html
======
DeonPenny
anyone have the article

~~~
thedailymail
[https://archive.fo/tGqgW](https://archive.fo/tGqgW)

------
homonculus1
paywalled

